# TV LED LG con Backlight dañado.



## tito2 (May 5, 2019)

Hola colegas. Un tv led tiene 3 tiras de led que se alimentan con 127V, éstas tiras de led están en serie , se ha detectado en una tira de leds que un diodo esta quemado. Pretendo anular ese diodo y puentearlo ya que están en serie pero eso aumentaría el voltaje a los demás diodos pero  pienso que no seria mucho. ¿Alguna sugerencia colegas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2019)

tito2 dijo:


> ¿Alguna sugerencia colegas?



Cambia el led , se venden y valen monedas . . .  *o cambia la tira* !


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 5, 2019)

tito2 dijo:


> Se ha detectado en una tira de LED que uno está quemado.
> Pretendo anular ese diodo y puentarlo ya que está en serie, pero eso aumentaría el voltaje a los demás diodos y pienso que no sería mucho.


Nunca hagas eso, aparte de que sobre ese punto focal habrá menos luminosidad, también se incrementa la corriente para todos los LED en serie.
Lo cual dará por resultado que en poco tiempo cualquier otro LED vaya fallando.
Ya te mencionaron que lo mejor es cambiarlo y no hay nada mejor qué hacer.


----------



## tito2 (May 5, 2019)

Buen dato colega .
Gracias por la informacion tratare de comprar una tira de led , pero en todo caso esa tira de led deberia de tener un voltaje de 127v/3=42.3 v ya que son 3 tiras de led y cada tira contiene 6 led.
¿Venden tiras de led que contiene 6 led de 42.3v?.


----------



## skynetronics (May 5, 2019)

Amigo, esas tiras led las encontrarás fácilmente en cualquier desarmaduría de repuestos en TV. 

Tal como ya te dijo la mayoría, reemplaza la tira o reemplaza el led averiado.

Suerte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2019)

Cada led de esos es de 6V , si son absolutamente cuadrados son los 3535 de 2 Watts y pueden ser anodo grueso o ánodo fino

Pack 10 Led 6v 2w 3535 Backlight Leds Tv Lg Anodo Grueso - $ 99,00
Pack 10 Led 6v 2w 3535 Backlight Leds Tv Lg Anodo Fino - $ 99,00

Si son levemente rectangulares son los 3528 de 1 Watt , idem con sus ánodos.

Pack 10 Led 6v 1w 3528 Para Tiras De Backlight Leds Tv  - $ 99,00

2 Dólares la tira de 10 leds . . .


----------



## tito2 (May 5, 2019)

Buen dato gracias por sus valiosos aportes , el diodo en mencion es cuadrado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2019)

Si no tenés estación de soldar , con un destornillador pequeño raspas la pintura blanca a los costados de las soldaduras hasta que aparezca el cobre , te das cuenta porque el led tiene ahí borde metálico , no rompas el cobre , agregás estaño con soldador lápiz de los dos lados y luego lo retirás con dos soldadores de lápiz , uno de cada lado.

Luego limpias la soldadura que quedó en el cobre , estañas con sumo cuidado el led nuevo , lo colocas en su lugar y sueldas de cada lado.

*El truco es que los leds están soldados de abajo y haría falta la estación de aire caliente , de ésta manera se accede desde los costados y el estaño funde para quitarlo y luego "corre" al soldarlo *

*Led Backlight a ser reemplazado*


*Se raspa la pintura blanca para descubrir el cobre bien pegado al led*


*Se agrega decapante y estaño de ambos lados asegurando que el estaño toque el lateral metálico del led*


*Se desuelda de los dos lados al mismo tiempo con dos soldadores tipo lapiz , no intentarlo con uno solo !*


*Viendo las pistas de cobre nos daremos cuenta si es :
de ánodo delgado*


*o de ánodo grueso *


Tratar de que no se gire el led al quitarlo para poder verlo , verificar y comprar bien.



Enjoy


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 5, 2019)

Yo opté por conseguir esta plancha y la verdad es que me ha sido bastante útil.
Se consigue a muy bajo costo por varios lugares de Internet y es una herramienta que recomiendo bastante.
Yo reparo unas 8 TV o más por día por falla de LED, así que sin dudarlo la adquirí y funciona de lo mejor.


----------



## tito2 (May 6, 2019)

Muchas gracias colegas por sus valiosos aportes, voy a poner en practica lo aprendido.


----------



## sergiot (May 6, 2019)

El cambiar el led nunca me dió buen resultado, los primeros que compré no coincidían con el color de los originales, terminé por comprar tiras de led originales y usando el led junto con parte de la placa donde está montado.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 6, 2019)

He visto que en estos casos buscan un led de una tira ya retirada y lo ponen encima del dañado, con todo y el pedazo de tira y lo soldan a los lados, es un método muy utilizado.


----------



## sergiot (May 6, 2019)

Claro, yo corto la placa que soporta el led unos 20mm a cada lado y asi lo pego a la placa original, de esa maenra no caliento el led tratando de soldarlo y dejo parte del cobre que sirve de disipación, hasta ahora jamás tuve que cambiar un led ya cambiado de esa manera.


----------



## tito2 (May 6, 2019)

Interesantes comentarios y  sugerencias tomare en cuenta.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 6, 2019)

SKYFALL dijo:


> He visto que en estos casos buscan un led de una tira ya retirada y lo ponen encima del dañado, con todo y el pedazo de tira y lo soldan a los lados, es un método muy utilizado.


Un método muy mal hecho, la distancia focal del LED hacia las láminas de expansión lumínica está calculada.
Tampoco se puede colocar un LED diferente al original pues habrá consecuencias posteriores.
Y de igual forma tampoco se debe colocar otro difusor, pues estos también están diseñados de forma específica conforme a la altura de reflexión.


----------



## tito2 (May 6, 2019)

Buena la aclaracion


----------



## SKYFALL (May 6, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Un método muy mal hecho, la distancia focal del LED hacia las láminas de expansión lumínica está calculada.
> Tampoco se puede colocar un LED diferente al original pues habrá consecuencias posteriores.
> Y de igual forma tampoco se debe colocar otro difusor, pues estos también están diseñados de forma específica conforme a la altura de reflexión.


Todo eso es cierto, pero en este ambito se ve de todo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 6, 2019)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Todo eso es cierto, pero en este ambito se ve de todo.


Pues sí, en esta era del Internet y del YouTube, uno puede ver y creer cosas muy absurdas, bueno, no todos.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 6, 2019)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Pues sí, en esta era del Internet y del YouTube, uno puede ver y creer cosas muy absurdas, bueno, no todos.


No en serio D@rk es de verdad, tengo un familiar que dice ser tecnico electrónico y hace esas triquiñuelas, por un televisor de 32" al que le hace un cambio asi cobra 86 Trumps  una locura teniendo en cuenta la mala calidad del trabajo.


----------



## Danii4f (Jun 24, 2020)

Buenas, Desde hace bastante tiempo tengo una televisión LG 37LV3550 que me dio un familiar, la tele funciona bien cuando se enciende, pero tiene un problema y es que cuando lleva unos segundos encendida (a veces minutos) se le empiezan a oscurecer partes de la pantalla, empiezan siendo esquinas aleatorias y al rato la mitad, rara vez tres cuartos y alguna vez se ha apagado por completo, a veces también se vuelve a encender alguna de las esquinas y si esto sucede se vuelve a apagar y a encender cada pocos segundos constantemente. No se si es problema de los leds o del controlador ya que este emite un intenso pitido cuando está encendida por completo la pantalla, y al empezar a apagarse el pitido disminuye. Necesito saber de dónde viene el problema. Un saludo!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 24, 2020)

Danii4f dijo:


> Necesito saber de dónde viene el problema.


Quitando el display para ver el encendido de los LED se puede saber, tal vez algunos ya están fallando.


----------

